# Timbuk2 vs Chrome



## akavir (Mar 28, 2010)

So, I have read countless sites arguing chrome bags vs. timbuk2 bags. I was wondering what feedback you guys could give me. Basically, I need to haul, usually, 2 science textbooks, with lab books, a ti-86 calculator, and maybe a change of clothes and some other crap in middles Atlantic weather. Waterproofing isn't a major concern because I can look at reports for it. but comfort and organization are more important because I will be going up and down a lot of hills and semi-unpredictable weather.Can you recommend one over another, or do you have any other suggestions? BTW, I like in Richmond, VA if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I would get the Chrome, and buy the largest size they sell. You can buy a larger Chrome than Timbuk2-- and at larger sizes, the price is virtually the same. Chrome scores better style points.

A larger bag helps you organize your load better. I have a bag for commuting to work, and essentially just carry a laptop back and forth--- as well as extra tools, and extra tire, tubes, phone, rain gear (always), maybe a change of clothes, etc. The extra size is always welcome. Of course it is a bit larger to drag around off the bike. 

Organization isn't much of an issue, except the front pockets. You really are better off having a massive storage compartment for transporting larger items. Chrome are weatherproof, so no worries there. They fasten well, which is great for hills. I don't see anything wrong with Timbuk2....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I own two bags: a relatively new Chrome Citizen and a 15 year old Timbuk2 bag (for us older guys who remember - the original navy w/grey stripe). The Timbuk2 is slightly larger, has served me well over the years and has just a little bit of visible wear. While you do have to close it properly and carefully, it is still waterproof and sees occasional use for larger winter loads.
I switched to the Citizen since I carry mostly smaller loads these days: a few clothes, some books, a binder, lunch and coffee. Since I do not have a cage on one of my commuters, the internal pouch to carry a thermos has been very useful. In the Timbuk2, loads shifted around and would at times produce uncomfortable protrusions. The Citizen is flatter and sits higher on the back which has made that source of discomfort a non issue. 
I disagree with filtersweep on the size question. I have found smaller bags packed tightly more comfortable than loosely packed larger ones. Loads moving around inside the bag are literally a pain. 
Living in Richmond, you ride in the same weather we have in NC - OK in the winter, some snow, a little wet at times, nice spring and fall, miserably hot and humid summers. During the summer I do not use messenger bags. With either one, it takes me about a mile of easy riding to have a completely soaked back. The Chrome bag works like an oven, but the TImbuk2 is not far behind. Style points or not, I use panniers and a bag on the bars in the summer.


----------



## mud390 (Sep 6, 2006)

I've got a Timbuk2 medium size bag. I like it. I can fit a pair of running shoes (10.5), socks, shorts, tshirt, underwear, small towel and wash cloth, another tshirt, a pair of wool hiking socks, and my lunch on the inside. My bag has a laptop pocket, which is well padded, but hardly used by me. It should fit a 15" laptop no problem. It carries well on a bike. There are a bunch of organizer pockets for keys, wallet, ipod, etc. Overall, I'm pleased with it. I've never carried a Chrome bag, so I can't comment there. Hopefully that helps.

Kris


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

apples or oranges? both are pretty mainstream now... got a couple of each. comfort depends a lot on your packing... chrome padded strap is prob more comfortable (just don't let jacktards push the cool little button or your load will hit the deck), but T2 has a new strap pad you can get. as mentioned chromes are also 'flatter' whereas T2 has a wider 'base'


----------



## oops (Nov 6, 2005)

I have not carried a chrome bag but own 2 timbuk2 bags, an XL and a L, the large is a good size for commuting with clothes, a couple books and some food. I think the XL you could live out of for several days.

Although I would like to see a messenger style bag designed for clothing/commuting, separate pocket on the end of the bags to keep shoes separated from clothing and for balance, 1or2 dividers inside for clothing and work papers/laptop etc, then smaller zip/mesh pockets for whatever (keys, pens, calculator, etc)


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I have virtually new (used once) medium Timbuk2, brown orange and yellow or something. Make me an offer if you want through PM. I use panniers and probably will never use it, only because I am not comfortable with it while riding.


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

Timbuk2 will have some really killer sales on their website. I got one of their XL bags in Jan 09 which I think retails for 125ish for 30 dollars. I might keep an eye for one of those sales


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Chrome bags are really well made and they hold their value well- I've had 2 and was able to sell them each for close to what I paid for them.

The only problem I had with the chrome bags is that they are heavy. THey're incredibly robust but that comes at a cost and the cost is a bag that's 4-5 pounds all by itself. 

Plus, chrome bags were featured in Rachel Ray Everyday a couple months ago, making them officially not cool anymore.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Chrome is made in the USA*

Last time I checked the label on a T2 it was made in the Philippines. Nothing against Filipinos; I am one. Support American workers.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I used a Chrome Metroplis for several years of commutting. It's a serious piece of commuting equipment. In comparison, the Timbuk2 is a nice book bag. The seat-belt buckle on the Chrome is actually quite functional -- allowing you to put on or take off the back with your helmet on, while securrly supportnig the weight of the bag. Also, the Chrome has nice gussets between the flap and the bag, preventing rain from getting into the bag. The Timbuk2 has no gussets, so there's often a gap between the flap and the bag opening. Finally, the Metropolis is big enought that I could stop for groceries on my way home from work, getting things that included a gallon of milk, all fitting in with my commute stuff.

They really are two different products...


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

I own a Chrome Citizen and a T2 Messenger in Large. Here is my take : both a really fantastic bags and you won't go wrong with either. I bought mine for half price so that wasn't too much of an issue, but it might be for you.

For the haul you are talking about, the citizen will be too small. The T2 Large will definitely be large enough. Obvious thing to do (and what I did), is to bring your stuff to the store and test it out.

Quality-wise, both are top notch but I will give the edge to the Chrome for the superb padding. I don't know if they changed it, but on-the-fly ajustement is really easy with Chrome, not so much with T2.

I'll echo Buck-50 and say that my citizen is a pig. It is built like a tank and weighs like one. The Chrome scores style points for sure tho. Which am I using now? A Cocotte Fredo


----------



## SRay (Mar 15, 2005)

I have both a Chrome bag and a Timbuk2 bag. I use the chrome bag over the timbuk2 bag because the wide padded area on the chrome bag that makes contact with your shoulder. For me I found this to be a lot more conferable and keep the bag in place. 









Here is some photo I found online, and you can see that wide area really disperses the wight on the shoulder very well

Often with the timbuk2 I would have to keep hitting the bag with my shoulder to keep it from riding on my side. Granted the number of straps in the timbuk2 would keep this in place, but timbuk2's system just did not work for me as well as Chromes single pull strap.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I looked at what the messengers downtown used. to a one, chrome. So I ordered a backpack, not a messenger bag for commuting. If I were you, I'd go that route. Just don't get the large unless you reallly carry a LOT of stuff. (Note: medium fits laptop/charger, plus change of clothes, plus binder. Large fits south american village).


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I just recently got a Chrome Ivan backpack, I also have a medium sized Timbuk2 Medium sized bag. Both have benefits and drawbacks.

Both are durable. The Chrome is comfortable and seems to be totally bomb proof. So far so good. It is maybe a little bigger then it needs to be for my needs. On the downside it is a little heavy and a bit expensive. All told though, I really like it.

I've had the Timbuk2 for about 5 years and it's still ticking. It isn't super comfortable with a lot of weight but it works. With 10 pounds it's fine for a short rides. Not so great for longer riding. The Timbuk2 is cheaper and is simple.

Not specific to the brands, but I really like backpacks vs. over the shoulder bags. It just works better for me in terms of comfort and being able to carry the stuff I want to lug.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

OperaLover said:


> Last time I checked the label on a T2 it was made in the Philippines. Nothing against Filipinos; I am one. *Support American workers*.


Most Timbuk2 bags are imported as well.....


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there much of a benefit to a messenger bag compared to a small backpack?

Is it a looks thing or functionality thing?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> Is there much of a benefit to a messenger bag compared to a small backpack?
> 
> Is it a looks thing or functionality thing?




carries differently... try one and see for yourself


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*backpack for the rest of us*

if you're a real downtown bike messenger getting in and out of the bag quick over and over throughout the day you want the messenger bag .. the rest of us commuters are better served with a backpack


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a Chrome Metropolis in neon green almost new and I can't use it because of a shoulder replacement and it's available. pm me if interested.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Chrome bag and it is good. The two negatives are that it is heavy and everyone wants to press the button-- annoying 

I want to try a backpack now.


----------

